# Plant Id's Please



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

Hello,

Im looking to ID these two and determine if they'd be suited to vivarium life.

Thanks in advance!

Plant One:



















Plant Two:


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

first one is an angel plant and the second looks like alumninum


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

They are both Pilea. The first is involucrata and the second is cadierei.
J


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

The first one is not P involucrata. This is P involucrata










It IS a Pilea though and will do great in your viv. Some call it P spruceana but I don't think that is correct either.


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Frogtofall said:


> The first one is not P involucrata. This is P involucrata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pilea involucrata Photos; Friendship Plant Pictures, Plant Shots Stock Photos
I should have put 'norfolk' behind it. But according to what I have seen from other growers it is a involucrata.
J


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Frogtofall said:


> The first one is not P involucrata. This is P involucrata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Antone, I have never seen that one as involucrata. I have actually never seen an id for it. How did you get the id?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

The ID and my original plant came from Atlanta Botancial Garden which now that I think about it, doesn't mean squat. Hahaha!

I've been doing some digging and I could be wrong here. Pilea involucrata is pretty widespread and I don't think the species in my picture is widespread at all. I'm trying to find a scan of the Holotype but its not working out too well. Reading the original Latin description ( Botanicus.org: Symbolae Antillanae,seu, Fundamenta florae Indiae Occidentalis / ) (or what I can pick out from it) it doesn't seem my plant matches too well. That said, we all know plants variate a lot so it could still be that species.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Frogtofall said:


> The ID and my original plant came from Atlanta Botancial Garden which now that I think about it, doesn't mean squat. Hahaha!
> 
> I've been doing some digging and I could be wrong here. Pilea involucrata is pretty widespread and I don't think the species in my picture is widespread at all. I'm trying to find a scan of the Holotype but its not working out too well. Reading the original Latin description ( Botanicus.org: Symbolae Antillanae,seu, Fundamenta florae Indiae Occidentalis / ) (or what I can pick out from it) it doesn't seem my plant matches too well. That said, we all know plants variate a lot so it could still be that species.


Cool, I'm sure I really don't know. I looked myself for a type specimen but never found one. I got my plant like that from the college greenhouse here and it wasn't tag at all. I lost my original plant though.


----------



## andyrawrs (Aug 16, 2008)

I believe that spruceana is also called hermaceum...maybe. Pilea are fairly hard to come by around here so I just grab whatever I can


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Ive only ever seen Antones label Pilea Sawtooth or SP Ecuador Or Sp Dark Mystery

The other one in question is Pilea sprucean 'Norfolk' or atleast everytime Ive seen it for sale thats the label I saw.


Todd


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh the big leaved one with silver spots is Pilea cadierii


Todd


----------



## dirtmonkey (Feb 10, 2007)

That first red leaved one did VERY well in a frog viv I used to have. So well, it smothered everything else out even though I was constantly hacking it back to the ground. The root mass was so dense I lifted all of the substrate and woodwork out in two big chunks just by pulling on the stems. That was a 55g tank. I hate that plant now LOL


----------

